# Now 5



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

actually i just realized.... he looks just like TSUKA! hes got a tsuka face!! hes such a handsome boy... do you know his age?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a lovely little boy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a gorgeous new tiel!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Now its the names >.<


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmm... since youre going food theme, and hes a cinnamon... why not Cinnamon? he looks like a cinnamon too!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww SO cute!! Lucky you to have such a handsome boy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> Awww SO cute!! Lucky you to have such a handsome boy


Yep getting another 2 soon ha ha


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aaaah I'm so jealous!!!  lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's uneven numbers so you aren't done yet lol. As for names, how about Burrito, Chili, Cheese (lol), or Oreo! Going with the food theme of course. Or since he looks like Lucky, you could call him Ducky.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well roxy the pastelface i have named is big mac  lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> That's uneven numbers so you aren't done yet lol. As for names, how about Burrito, Chili, Cheese (lol), or Oreo! Going with the food theme of course. Or since he looks like Lucky, you could call him Ducky.


Cheese! lol love it!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA that's funny, Big Mac! Awesome!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Mac and Cheese


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm taco and CHEESE, big mac and CHEESE


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Go for Cheese  It's a sign lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

What a littlew cutie. Your be running a zoo of tiels soon  I like the name hazelnut or chestnut


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That i agree on ha ha lol a zoo ha ha ha


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

You had better update your profile. It still says 4!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> That i agree on ha ha lol a zoo ha ha ha


 You mean you don't like the name Cheese?! LOL.....it's.......different


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I do like cheese and i thought of chilli cheese too but im thinking dusty i dunno yet


----------

